

How Mediavine handled image load in a 50M+ page-views Rails site - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/how_mediavine_handled_image_load_in_a_50m_page_views_rails_site

======
nadavs
This blog post describes the challenges of Mediavine while managing,
manipulating and delivering images of their very popular network of websites
built with Ruby on Rails. The post also describes Mediavine's experience in
integrating Cloudinary to answer all of their image related needs.

